# New Lucy and Caddy pics



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I REALLY miss Lucy's coat but I know she is a lot happier with her short do. Well, other than freezing to death! Caddy is getting close to being shaved, but I can't bring myself to do it quite yet. I am 99.9 % sure that I won't put her back in the ring but that other little part of me is still hanging onto maintaining her show coat. 

[attachment=19475:attachment]
A disheveled Caddy

[attachment=19473:attachment]
Trying to get the cat to attack them.

[attachment=19474:attachment]
Looking guilty, for some reason. Lucy's haircut is uneven on her stomach and I didn't do that, I swear! They shaved her belly when she was spayed.

[attachment=19477:attachment]
Lucy finally able to wear her Jodi harness vest again!

[attachment=19478:attachment]
Lucy loves to pose, I'm telling you. She loves the camera!

Thank you for looking!


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

Awww...they are both sooo gorgeous!







I love the harness on her too!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lucy looks adorable! Lady doesn't have a wonderful coat like your girls do, but I still try to let it get longer periodically. As soon as I break down and cut it, though, I am always so glad I did! She's happy, I'm happy, and it sure is fun to wear clothes, huh?


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

They are such pretty girls!!







I LOVE Caddy's long coat and am hoping I have the willpower to keep Sprout's coat long, too! I always love seeing pics of your girls, Stacy, thank you for sharing them with us!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

awwww! ZsaZsa loooooves that vest! she wants one now!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Love Lucy's new cut, bet Caddy loves it too


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Your girls are so cute!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Lucy does look cute in her new cut.

They are both adorable


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I think Lucy's cut is really great. Both girls are beauties!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

adorable girls! I love that harness vest, too.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Her little hair cut makes her look so tiny! They're both absolutely adorable!


----------



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

I think it looks great! And cute harness. Wonderful pics


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I think the cut looks great. They sure are cute.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Both of your girls are adorable...long or short coat!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Awww, both of your girls are so cute


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Luci is adorable short cut or long cut. Have I missed something? Why aren't you going to put Caddy back in the ring? She's beautiful & her hair is beautiful.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Luci is adorable short cut or long cut. Have I missed something? Why aren't you going to put Caddy back in the ring? She's beautiful & her hair is beautiful.[/B]


Caddy is gorgeous, I agree! I would LOVE to keep showing her but the reality is that the ring scares the doo-doo out of her. Something scared her on the flight out to me and while she is Miss Confidence at home, new situations scare her and she drops her tail and tries to hide behind my legs. I haven't mentioned much about this because I've been hoping she'll get over it, but I showed her a few weeks ago and she tried to become one with the floor when we had to approach the judge. It's possible she will get over herself, but I don't like torturing her so I may just keep her out of the ring for good. It just baffles me because she is sooooo full of herself at home! My kids call her Queen Caddy because she's the boss of the house, LOL. So that's the story. It will kill me to cut her down though!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Lucy looks cute as can be in her new do. I think they love the new freedom of the shorter hair.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

They are both adorable. I am sorry about Caddy being scared, i guess some as just not fond of the show ring. Either way, your girls are gorgeous and you are very lucky to have them


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They're so cute!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Lucy looks adorable! Lady doesn't have a wonderful coat like your girls do, but I still try to let it get longer periodically. As soon as I break down and cut it, though, I am always so glad I did! She's happy, I'm happy, and it sure is fun to wear clothes, huh?[/B]


Yes, I love the clothes part! I wasn't going to keep her in clothes but she just got so darn cold and now she looks naked when she isn't wearing them! So who am I to argue?


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> They're so cute!![/B]



Stacy,

Your girls both look so darling. It's a shame that you don't have good handling classes there to help Caddie become more comfortable in the ring. I know without the classes we'd be toast in the ring. 

Good luck with whatever you decide to do. Even if you don't show her I'd be tempted to keep her in long coat. But then, I'm a coat fanatic.









Cathy


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow Caddy's coat looks so soft and silky. She is gorgeous but I bet she will be much happier in puppy cut. just look at Lucy, she is loving it







I also agree they both look good either way short or long


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=336032
> 
> 
> 
> ...


b
Cathy! *glomps* I actually did find a handling class about 40 min away that is ongoing, but the word that I got was that there was a lot of dogs and not a lot of one on one. Since being in heat, Caddy's been so non-playful and non-energetic and I thought I'd wait until she's more herself (if she gets there) I don't think it would do either of us any favors if I try taking her when she's not feeling very well. I'm not going to cut her down anytime soon until I have to! I would miss the grooming too much, I think! I find it relaxing. Your first show is coming up, isn't it?


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

They make an exceptionally pretty pair . Sarah


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Wow Caddy's coat looks so soft and silky. She is gorgeous but I bet she will be much happier in puppy cut. just look at Lucy, she is loving it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Caddy's in a light oil, which is why she looks so silky! She does have a pretty nice coat but I sure can't take credit for that since I got her in full coat. Lucy looks better now that it's grown out a bit. 

Thank you everybody for all the nice comments!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Aww great pictures.







Your girls are beautiful Stacy.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... what cuties you have! adorable pics... gave me an idea how to keep Kelsie's hair out of her face!! Thanx!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwww!!! both your babies are so beautiful


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

I think they both look extra cute, long or short coat.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Aww, I love Lucy. no matter what hair. And I know what you mean about Queen at home scaredy cat out anywhere else. Lily is the same way. She and Caddy must be related.
Aimee


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Those are absolutely adorable photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=336007
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stacy, you know how great I think both your girls are.

As you know, you are not the only one who is baffled by this change in Caddy with the airline flight. I had the pleasure of watching her show with confidence prior to this, so we know she was not always this way. As bad as it is for you, it has taught me something when considering flying a show potential. Everyone will be told of your experience, and I will encourage them to come for their pup instead of taking it in cargo. I have successfully flown pups now for several years without any problem, but this drastic change in behavior with her when she was to continue her show career has made me rethink it with the older ones.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

They are adorable Stacy


----------



## BeautifulBailey (Feb 9, 2007)

I think she looks adorable!!! I bet she feels more comfortable to play!









Tammy


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I love her cut, she looks precious!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> aww... what cuties you have! adorable pics... gave me an idea how to keep Kelsie's hair out of her face!! Thanx!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! I know what you mean! That way of banding the topknot is the only thing I've found that actuallly keeps her hair contained. I keep Lucy's banded like that usually also because she's really hard on her topknot, LOL.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=336020
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I definitely think that her age had something to do with it! If she had been a puppy, I'm sure there wouldn't have been any problems! But if I had flown Lucy out to Tonia like I was going to when she was in full coat, I can see the exact same thing happening to her that happened to Caddy. She has such a comfort zone here and is so confident with her place as 'my' dog, that putting her in cargo by herself would most likely have done irreparable damage to her VERY outgoing personality. Caddy doesn't sit there shaking, she jsut acts like she's waiting for something bad to happen to her, like probably happened to her on her flight out to me. I know Caddy did not have this issue before coming out to me and yes it is a little frustrating to deal with, but it sure doesn't make me love this dog any less!














Caddy finished converting my hubby to a maltese lover, which is a feat that NOBODY saw coming, LOL! She has fit in so well in my household, we just lurve her to pieces.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

The babies are beautiful. Does my old heart good to see all these babies so well cared for, loved and adored. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

[b
Cathy! *glomps* I actually did find a handling class about 40 min away that is ongoing, but the word that I got was that there was a lot of dogs and not a lot of one on one. Since being in heat, Caddy's been so non-playful and non-energetic and I thought I'd wait until she's more herself (if she gets there) I don't think it would do either of us any favors if I try taking her when she's not feeling very well. I'm not going to cut her down anytime soon until I have to! I would miss the grooming too much, I think! I find it relaxing. Your first show is coming up, isn't it?
[/QUOTE]

Stacy, I sure see your point about not adding more stress while she's under the weather. Poor baby. We're just about to go into a heat so I hope it doesn't make Smudge sad too. Our first show will be the end of March. I'm both excited and scared poopless.







We may enter another fun match on Sunday just for practice.

Cathy


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Stacy I totally know what you mean about that fear. Luci has that fear everytime we are around other furkids---Your girls are so beautiful, i love them! And when you said that Caddy is in a light oil, what do you mean? I know its like some sort of oil that keeps their hair silky, right? I would love to get some for Luci because her hair is getting so long but I also have carpeting for at least another 2 months and I know that causes breakage. Thanks!
Anyway Lucy looks gorgeous w/ her new 'do! I am tempted ALL THE TIME to do that to my Luci, but I love the way she looks w/ long hair! I'm sure I'll cut it in the summertime (maybe).


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

whawoo that cut on Lucy is just gorgeous!!
you are so talented!!

both your girls are just so gorgeous


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Stacy I totally know what you mean about that fear. Luci has that fear everytime we are around other furkids---Your girls are so beautiful, i love them! And when you said that Caddy is in a light oil, what do you mean? I know its like some sort of oil that keeps their hair silky, right? I would love to get some for Luci because her hair is getting so long but I also have carpeting for at least another 2 months and I know that causes breakage. Thanks!
> Anyway Lucy looks gorgeous w/ her new 'do! I am tempted ALL THE TIME to do that to my Luci, but I love the way she looks w/ long hair! I'm sure I'll cut it in the summertime (maybe).
> 
> 
> ...


Your Luci is such a cutie!! Honestly, I wouldn't worry about the carpet since you don't have to deal with a 'show coat'. Now that I've made the decision not to put her back in the ring, I'm not worried about the carpet breaking her coat. If it does? Oh well. I'll just trim her ends. I am in the process of getting rid of my carpet but only because they think the carpet is one big pee pad! I have

I put Caddy in Summerwinds oil mostly to keep her from not matting as much because she's roughhousing with Lucy ALL THE TIME now. I used to keep them penned up a lot seperately because I was trying to not have coat breakage. This is the stuff I used on her
http://www.showdogstore.com/index.asp?Page...&ProdID=813

It makes her coat kind of goopy, not sure if I'll continue using it. She still matted up but they were easier to get out though. I do like Lucy in a shorter cut but I REALLY miss how awesome she was looking! She was just a few months away from the ring







If you do cut Luci down, it does grow back, that's the best thing!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Stacy,*



*Those are great photos! Oh so nice!!!*



*Thank you for sharing them with us.*



*enJOY!*

*Melanie*


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

They are both true beauties! It was great seeing their pictures again.

ginny


----------

